# Angeln um Ebeltoft



## strandlaeufer (26. August 2008)

Moin,
wir wollen im Mai 09 in der Umgebung von Ebeltoft eine Woche angeln, hauptsächlich Brandung oder vom Boot.

Wer hat ein paar Tipps bezüglich Bootsverleih, Kutter oder Häuser? #h

Bin für Hinweise dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Strandlaeufer


----------



## BSZocher (26. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Moin!
Am Besten bei:
Steffen Fritid
Telefonnummer:	86 34 45 55
Fax:	86 34 02 06
Besøgsadresse:	Strandvejen 12
8400, Ebeltoft

mal nachfragen.

Kutter in Ebeltoft: MS SOLVEIG


----------



## Malte (27. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

http://www.cofman.de/danemark/aktivitaten/vermieter/djursland/baadshoppen.html

Einmal ein Bootsverleih in Ebeltoft und Ferienhäuser kannst du auch gleich suchen.


----------



## brandungsbummler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Tach auch

die MS Solveig fährt seit min 3 jahren nicht mehr, sie liegt zwar noch im Hafen, wenn ich das recht gesehen habe, aber...
Kutter ist noch MS Signe von Greena aus, oder die MS Nana, fährt von Oer ab Schleuse

Steffens Angelladen ist immer ne gute Adresse was wann wo geht, leider ist seine HP im Mom offline und ich kann ihn auch sonst nicht erreichen, weiss nicht was da los ist

zum Brandungsangeln in der Ecke ist der Leuchtturm am Sletterhage Strand immer gut für Plattfisch, auf Helgeneas auf jeden Fall aber auch mal vom Leuchturm aus Richtung Lushage gehen da ist das nicht so voll, Elsegarde Strand, Boeslum, Draby sind so die näheren Stellen, dann weiter Im Norden noch die Mole am Betonwerk und so weiter, im Mai geht eigentlich immer was:l Spinnrute und Mefoblinker nicht vergessen!!!!und dann morgens ganz früh nach Esby 

leider hat Arne seinen Kutter verkauft und sich in den verdienten Ruhestand begeben, aber am Kongsgarde Strand gibt es noch einen Bootsverleiher, der auch Ferienwohnungen anbietet, kann aber nichts dazu sagen ob das auch was ist

werde selber auch um die Zeit in der Gegend sein, weiss noch nicht genau wo, aber es wird wohl erst gegen ende Mai sein, wegen Schonzeit, mal schauen

bis denn dann


----------



## BSZocher (29. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*



brandungsbummler schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> die MS Solveig fährt seit min 3 jahren nicht mehr, ....
> ...........aber am Kongsgarde Strand gibt es noch einen Bootsverleiher, der auch Ferienwohnungen anbietet, kann aber nichts dazu sagen ob das auch was ist
> ........



Warum hab ich dann in den letzten 3 Jahren (nicht dieses Jahr) immer schöne Fische gefangen von Bord der Solveig?
Muss ich dann wohl mehrfach Tagträume mit automatischer Fischversorgung gehabt haben......

....Steffen Fritid hat ganz normal geöffnet und ist telf. auch erreichbar......

Kongsgarde:
Hat mehrere Boote. Große mit bis zu 50PS und auch kleinere Boote mit weniger PS.
Boote+FeWo


----------



## brandungsbummler (30. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Tach Zocher

schön das du da mit Steffen mehr weißt als ich, hatte schon üble Befürchtungen, aber es ist ja doch alles gut#6ist ja die beste Adresse in Ebeltoft
wußte nur das er vielleicht umziehen muß wegen der Erweiterung vom Glasmuseum, er war da ziemlich stinkig

mit der Solveigh ist das aber so ne Sache, wir sind mit unserer Truppe seit über 5 Jahren regelmäßig in der Ebeltofter Ecke jeweils im Mai, und Steffen hat uns niemals eine Tour mit dem Schiff angeboten, auf Nachfrage hat er uns immer an Arne verwiesen.(oder an Signe bzw. Nana)....aber wie gesagt Arne ist seit 2 Jahren Rentner, ich habe dieSolveigh zwar im Hafen liegen sehen, aber ich wüßte nicht das da noch Fahrten gemacht werden, wenn es so ist lass ich mich gerne belehren...wenn es so ist werden wir das Schiff dann im nächsten Jahr auch mal antesten

Vielen Dank für die positive Info über Steffen!

Gruß vom Bummler


----------



## BSZocher (1. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*



brandungsbummler schrieb:


> ....mit der Solveigh ist das aber so ne Sache, ...... hat er uns immer an Arne verwiesen.(oder an Signe bzw. Nana)....aber wie gesagt Arne ist seit 2 Jahren Rentner, ich habe dieSolveigh zwar im Hafen liegen sehen, aber ich wüßte nicht das da noch Fahrten gemacht werden, ....
> Vielen Dank für die positive Info über Steffen!
> 
> Gruß vom Bummler



Hi Bummler!
Richtig mit der Solveig ist das leider so eine Sache.
Peter ist jetzt Hafenmeister und wie gesagt dieses Jahr nur 2-3 Mal draußen gewesen.
Evtl. macht er ja Charter wenn ihr ne größere Truppe seid.
MS Solveig

Tja das Arne nicht mehr fährt: Schade Schade Schade.......
Dieses Jahr hatte ich mein eigenes Böötchen mitgehabt und die "alten" Stellen von Arne angefahren. So ungefähr halt 

Ich bin im September ne Woche da und wenn ich es einrichten kann, werd ich Steffen mal auf den Zahn fühlen. Denn um ihn rum ist wirklich einiges in Bewegung. Glasmuseum ist fertig und bei der Fregatte ist auch soweit "BauEnde"
Jetzt geht es aber im Bereich "SteffenFritid" weiter. |uhoh:


----------



## Kröte (1. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

ich lese hier immer nur von plattfisch. ist der dorsch immer noch nicht zurückgekehrt ?


----------



## BSZocher (1. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*



Kröte schrieb:


> ich lese hier immer nur von plattfisch. ist der dorsch immer noch nicht zurückgekehrt ?



Dorsch eher weniger..
aber gute, gute Platte :q


----------



## strandlaeufer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps #h

Mit Dorschen muss man dann ja nicht wirklich rechnen und eine Kuttertour ist wohl auch nicht so der Bringer, schade.

Also ab in die Brandung. Kennt jemand auch noch eine schöne Mole? |wavey:


----------



## Allround Mike (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Hallo Strandlaeufer,

ich weiß nicht wie es heut ist,aber vor 2 und 3  jahren war die Windradmole am Fährhafen von Ebeltoft nicht schlecht. Ansonsten kannste auch mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, ich habe mir damals vor 3 Ebenfalls ganz brauchbare Tips geholt, da müsste einiges brauchbares für Dich dabei sein.

Wie schon erwähnt, die Blinkerrute nicht vergessen,ich habe damals mitte Juni am Leuchtturm Sletterhage ein paar schöne Hornis gefangen.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Yupii (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

ich war vor einigen Jahren auf Helgenaes.  Ich kan mich noch erinnern, dass von Kongsgard aus auch Angelfahrten angeboten wurden.


----------



## BSZocher (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich war vor einigen Jahren auf Helgenaes.  Ich kan mich noch erinnern, dass von Kongsgard aus auch Angelfahrten angeboten wurden.



Fährt nicht mehr.
Grund: Rente. Boot verkauft.

Von der Mole mit den Windräder ist das Angeln wohl seit diesem Jahr verboten.

Also einfach irgendwo an den Strand und Rute raus. Die Platten werden schon kommen |supergri


----------



## Malte (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Zocher und Maik, meint ihr die Mole in Øer?

Da standen das letzte mal als ich da war aber jede Menge Leute auf der Mole und haben geangelt!
Das war zwar im Mai, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es da verboten werden wird, allein schon wegen dem Feriendorf da.


----------



## Allround Mike (5. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*



Malte schrieb:


> Zocher und Maik, meint ihr die Mole in Øer?
> 
> Da standen das letzte mal als ich da war aber jede Menge Leute auf der Mole und haben geangelt!
> Das war zwar im Mai, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es da verboten werden wird, allein schon wegen dem Feriendorf da.


 

Ja genau die Mole.Kanns mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das es dort verboten sein soll. Da wo die Windräder stehen ist ja kein direkter Fährverkehr. 
Bei den Hafenmolen direkt an der Fähre kanns schon sein,das es verboten ist.

In dem kleinen Hafen am Oerstrand, da wo auch die Schleuse zum Put and Take / Feriendorf ist, ziehen zudem noch hammermäßige Forellen unter den Stegen herum.
Mit einem Blinker hatte ich schon eine Forelle dran,die ist mir aber leider wieder vom Haken.
Dort ist es auch ein Versuch wert.

Grüße Mike


----------



## strandlaeufer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Danke für die Tipps.
Gibt es dort in der Nähe auch noch einen Forellenteich?


----------



## konni (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Vergiss die Teichforellen. Nimm die aus dem Meer. Davon gibts im Fährhafen genug. TIP Um diese Zeit beißen die Sandaale auf Heringspaternoster. Nimm den Tobi und häng ihn an die Pose im Hafenbereich so um die 1,5-2m tief. Die Mefos jagen die Tobis in die Becken und fresswen sich satt. Diese Praxis konnte ich mir von einigen Engländern abgucken. Leider hatte ich keine Angel dabei. Aber ein hübsches langes Gesicht als die Jungs in kurzer Zeit zwei wunderschöne Silberlinge auf die Schuppen legten.

Ich selbst habe beim binkern glück gehabt. In der Nähe von Oer. Dort gibt es viele Häser von Novasol, Dansommer, Dancenter und Sonne und Strand.

Schau Dir mal die Berichte von Rumpelrudi an. Der ist da quasi zu Hase und kennt jede Ecke.

pH


----------



## frankilte (5. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Die Ferienanlage Oer wird nur während der Saison mit Forellen besetzt , die Windradmole ist immer noch beangelbar , Brandung ist auch möglich , wenn man auf kleine Platten steht #d , ansonsten heißt für mich :
Ebeltoft = Meerforelle #6 . Ich konnte in der 43.KW 
bei 5 Versuchen 4 Stück ( ja ja - keine Riesen ) erbeuten .
Die erste hatte ich am 21.10. früh um 06.30 Uhr bereits nach
ca. 20 Würfen :k . Zugegebener Weise hatte ich aber auch
eine Top-Stelle gefunden ( Drainageabfluss von einem Feld ) .


----------



## strandlaeufer (29. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Haus ist nun gebucht.

Wollte den Bericht noch mal hoch holen.

Hat jemand noch ein paar Tipps?

Der Kutter von Greena aus soll besser sein, als der Kutter von Ebeltoft. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

:vik:


----------



## BSZocher (30. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Der Kutter von Greena aus soll besser sein, als der Kutter von Ebeltoft. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> :vik:




Nö....
aber wenn er fährt ...... fahr mit Peter (MS Solveig/Ebeltoft) #6


----------



## strandlaeufer (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Moinsen,

hat noch jemand neuere Info's. Bald geht es ja los :vik:

Kann jemand mit Fangmeldungen diesen?


----------



## großer Däne (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln um Ebeltoft*

Hallo Boardies 

Ich finde das Angelrevier um Ebeltoft interessant und überlege dort Mitte September Urlaub zu machen. Wie sind die Angelmöglichkeiten dort im September?Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps bezüglich Brandungsangeln,Wattürmer oder Forellenseen?

MfG großer Däne #h


----------

